# Anyone using SpamAssassin with FreeBSD 8.0?



## AndyUKG (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

  just having alot of problems with this, having had very little problems running SpamAssassin with FreeBSD 7.x and below. Anyone out there using FreeBSD 8.0 and SpamAssassin with or without problems?
Basically for me it just doesnt seem to work, Ive got spamassassin perl processes crashing with "signal 11" (Ive tried Perl 5.8 and 5.10 both have the same problem) and also spamassassin perl processes using 100% CPU for a whole hour. Its not good.  Ive posted to the SpamAssassin list a couple of times but not really got any support to date. The first time I got zero replies about the signal 11, I just reposted also mentioning the problem about 100% CPU and think I have just pissed off those on the list as my subject line was a bit over dramatic...
So any FreeBSD users out there who can give me their experience???

thanks Andy.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm using int on FreeBSD-8 AMD64, no problem, except, that I need to finish configuring it


----------



## AndyUKG (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks KAS,

  when you say you have to configure it, does that mean its not actually in (heavy) use yet? Also are you using Bayes DB? And if so which back end are you using?

ta Andy.

PS have now recieved a lot of support from the spamassassin community, have been advised to switch from BDB to MySQL backend, which I have now done. Now waiting to see if things start to run without issues...


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm using SpamAssassin on a mail server that's been in production for approximately 6 months now. It's running RELENG_8_0 and bayes is in use.

So far, no serious problems have popped up. However, I'm not using any database backends.

Perhaps the port maintainer might be able to help out.


----------

